
A Study Out of Thin Air - jgome
https://www.medicineuncensored.com/a-study-out-of-thin-air
======
seesawtron
Nice article with solid background research.

However the article has a strong connotation that WHO has permanently stopped
hydroxychloroquine trials just based on this one particular study. That is
wrong.

WHO recognized that the Lancet study was flawed and did not have randomized
trials. They have been doing their own Solidarity Trials which they have now
temporarily paused to analyze their own collected data as well as the data
from this study. They plan to reach a decision as to whether to continue the
trials again or not. They have NOT permanently ended hydroxychloroquine trials
forever as a possible treatment for Covid-19.

------
lbeltrame
Note that unlike Lancet, which has (at the time I'm writing this post) yet to
answer the criticisms, the New England Journal of Medicine, which published a
similar paper, raised an Expression of Concern on the data[1].

[1]
[https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2020822](https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2020822)

